# What herbs can rats eat?



## pookycb

I was thinking I'd like to try growing a little herb garden (inside). I was wondering what herbs are safe for rats to eat? Id like to plant the herbs for me and the rats so I'd share with them.


----------



## Isamurat

If its ok for us to eat raw your pretty safe with rats to. I've fed the following that went down well:
basil
mint
chives
coriander
fennel
lemon balm
parsley
thyme
tarragon
I've tried rosemary to buy there less fussed.


----------

